# PAD TIE?



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Oct 2, 2004)

Anyone have a recipe for Pad Thai? I want to make it for a group of folks. Thanks!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 2, 2004)

Here's a recipe I got from America's Test Kitchen.  I made some adjustments to the measurements along the way.  It's worth the effort.


PAD THAI

3 Tb	Tamarind Paste
3/4 C	Boiling Water
4 Tb	Fish Sauce
1 1/2 Tb	Rice Vinegar
4 Tb	Sugar
3/4 tsp 	Cayenne Pepper
4 Tb	Oil 
8 Oz 	Dried Rice Stick Noodles
2 	Eggs
1/4 tsp	Salt
12 Oz	Shrimp, (31/35 count)
1 tsp 	Garlic, minced
3 Tb	Shallot, minced
2 Tb	Dried Shrimp, chopped (optional)
2 Tb 	Thai Salted Preserved Radish, chopped (optional)
6 Tb	Roasted Unsalted Peanuts
6 Oz	Bean Sprouts
5 	Scallions, green only, sliced 


Rehydrate the tamarind paste for 10 minutes then push it through a fine seive.

Add the fish sauce, vinegar, sugar, cayenne, and 2 Tb of oil to the tamarind & set aside. 

Cover the noodles with hot tap water in a large bowl; soak until softened, pliable, and limp but not fully tender, about 20 minutes. Drain the noodles and set aside. 

Beat the eggs and 1/8 teaspoon of the salt in a small bowl; set aside. 

Heat 1 tablespoon oil in a 12-inch skillet over high heat until just beginning to smoke. Add the shrimp and sprinkle with the remaining 1/8 teaspoon salt; cook, tossing occasionally, until the shrimp are opaque and browned about the edges, about 3 minutes. Transfer the shrimp to a plate and set aside. 

Add the remaining oil to the skillet; add the garlic and shallot, set the skillet over medium heat, and cook, stirring constantly, until light golden brown, about 1½ minutes; 

Add the eggs and stir vigorously until scrambled and barely moist, about 20 seconds. 

Add the noodles, dried shrimp and salted radish; toss with 2 wooden spoons to combine. 

Pour the sauce over the noodles, increase the heat to high, and cook, tossing constantly, until the noodles are evenly coated. 

Add ¼ cup peanuts, bean sprouts, all but ¼ cup scallions, and cooked shrimp to the noodles; continue to cook, tossing constantly, until the noodles are tender, about 2½ minutes. 

Transfer the noodles to a serving platter, sprinkle with the remaining scallions, 2 tablespoons peanuts; serve immediately, passing lime wedges separately.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Oct 3, 2004)

Thanks! What is Thai salted radishes though?


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 3, 2004)

They're preserved (pickled) radishes-salty.  I get them at an Asian market.  

They come in vacuum packed foil envelopes.  You can freeze the excess, or leave them out all together.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Oct 8, 2004)

Would they be labled in English?


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 9, 2004)

Yes.  English and Chinese.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Oct 10, 2004)

Thanks again!


----------

